# MA forum?



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

Summer is coming to an end soon. That means I have to head up to Boston again for school (trust me, if i could make a living off of fishing i would). I'm hoping this year to drive out to the cape or somewhere along the coast in new england to do some fishing. Does anyone know if there is a forum for Mass. surf/pier fisherman? much thanks.

-addicted


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Addict I sent you a PM of a place I think you'll like it's not as good as this place put for MA at least you can get good reports.
By the way when are you going back to school and will you be around for the bluefish contest?


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

i'll be back up in boston starting in September just in time for fall blues and stripers. I'm planning to bring my surf rods up. Tell me more about the bluefish contest...sounds interesting.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Here are a few links:

http://www.striped-bass.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=12

http://www.stripersonline.com/cgi-bin/ubb_547C/ultimatebb.cgi

http://www.stripersurf.com/6/ubb.x


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

Topsnipe,
Those links are exactly what i'm looking for. I'll spend my days at work surfing those too  Thanks


----------

